# Slingshot of The Month - JAN 2012 - Nominations Thread



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - JAN 2012 - Nominations Thread*

Rules:
*Voting for any given month is for slingshots posted in the previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by the maker or by the recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during the first week of the month
Voting will occur during the second week of the month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during the third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in the nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If the community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and the exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with the year, month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I am starting this a day early as tomorrow is New Years Eve and I'm not sure what my plans are yet. I am sure of the state I will be in on new years day and it is not one that will enable me to get this started on time









Anyhow, kicking off, I would like to nominate Chepo69's "Silhouette" posted on the 3rd Dec.

LINK


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would like to nominate Hrawk's "ICE" ergo made from a material no one seems to be using as often, arcylic.

Date: 2011-12-21
Link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13168-ice-ergo-made-by-hrawk/page__p__143353#entry143353


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I nominate Dayhiker's red oak "Toober":








http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12953-couple-of-red-oak-toobers/


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Since I can only pick 1 ... between these two from riverman it is a VERY hard choice. But I pick the board cut.


















http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I would like to Nominate ssssSnake's Antler with Natural-edge Maple Burl:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13353-ssssssssome-new-ones/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I nominate this natural by Riverman.
Here' s the link.
Best, Bob.
http://slingshotforu...omes-naturally/


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I nominate Wingshooters walnut ott recurve!

LINK


----------



## onedayareilly (Nov 7, 2011)

I would like to nominate a custom made slingshot that i recieved as a suprise from Shawn5, I have named it The Emerald, its pretty, compact and a wicked shot! i love it!!

Thank you Shawn

Onedayareilly

LINK Added


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd like to nominate ssssSnake's lathed turned SS

http://slingshotforu...ssome-new-ones/


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I nominate"TheChamuca" creating Chaneke-Josh,posted onDecember 3. http://slingshotforu...the-demon-girl/


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

I would like to nominate Hrawk's Green Dragon
















http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13472-whats-your-guys-favorite-slingshot/


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

link
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/4734-mahogany-natural-2/

i nominate my new natural from Henry in Panama.

i had a chance to see this made through photos, it is much nicer in hand than photo's show, the ergos are great with a recurve in the riser, making it easy on the wrist, it is everything i could wish for in a natural, shoots nice as well.

go Henry!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

SSSSSSSnake has a keeper here.

LINK


----------

